# Need more info on the NAPgA Rendezvous please.



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

This will be my first year and am needing more info on what to bring with me other then some goats . I know I need a Annual Northwest Forest Pass. Is this a per person pass? Will add it to my Discovery Pass and fishing license. Speaking of which, good fishing there?

Mainly need to know what to bring in the way of gear. Will only have an extended cab to fill so kinda have to be light with my packing. Figuring: tent, hammock, sleeping gear (hot there at night this time of year?) food for both me and the "boys". Water available there? Past this I am looking for suggestions like bug spray cause mosquitos are bad, table chairs or are the pick nick tables there? Things like this that will make it fun or suffer without. Thanks!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Bring a musical instrument to join in with Rex's Jeffer's Band. ;-)


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is a little more information I found posted on another site:

Hello all -

Looking forward to seeing everyone at the upcoming national packgoat rende
in WA state near Enumclaw. We did a road trip on July 5th to check out the
site, stop by the local ranger district office, check on trail conditions,
stop by Del's (feed store) in Enumclaw, and look at water sources. The site
is in good shape.

The following are some reminders/info for you:

Re water availability - there is no potable water in camp. There is a
spring near the camp that is usable for your goats or if you have a good
filtration set up for human use. Otherwise, be sure to bring extra water.
The spring is located near the camp on Forest Service Road 7160 on the left
just as you make a left turn towards the airport and camp. Folks do use it
as a source of filtered water. Rocks have been placed to raise the water
level.

Re camping costs - there is a new option; if you are just camping and are
not going to park at a trailhead, you can pay $5 per night for a campsite
fee (per vehicle); you can pay in the camp. A Northwest Trail Pass/Forest
Pass is needed for the vehicle that will park at a trailhead; that "pass"
covers the campsite fee.

The national forest folks have asked me to remind folks that they would
appreciate it if goats were started on the weed free hay 2 to 3 days prior
to coming to the camp ground to help keep any noxious weed seeds from being
brought in - also if possible to clean out your trailer of old hay (yup,
Steve just did that for our horse trailer - will be using pine shavings as
bedding for them).

We might be doing a noxious weed project at the camp for a few hours one day
- or there may be another trail type maintenance - not sure which will
happen - but would love it if you remembered your work gloves, just in case.


Forest Service Road 7160 is just past mile post 54 from Enumclaw on the
State Route 410, and about 28 miles from the last stop light in Enumclaw
(284th Ave and State Route 410).

If you have not already responded, please reply privately to
[email protected] with the number of people and goats attending
(email address is in the cc line of this email).


Thanks a bunch,

Donna Semasko
Secretary/Treasurer Evergreen Packgoat Club


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Just a quick comment on seeds. Never heard of any seeds that survive a trip through a goat. Maybe wrong and will do a search but I really dont think that would be an issue. The idea of changing out the bedding is a great idea.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Im sure there arent rules regarding this but want to make sure if it was cool. Thinking about taking my brother along to do some fishing. We love to fish and havent been in that area before and love new places to try. My plans while there were to shake hands, check out gear, get info and maybe join a walk or two or three. Leaving the rest of the time for fishing 

How close is the nearest town with a fishing tack shop by t he way?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Is there a schedule in place for whats happening on what days? Would like to know mostly Sat and Sun plans. Thanks


----------

